# 16 week keto diet !



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

guys im doing a 16 week keto diet starting Monday, and was thinking of making it run 16 weeks, is that too long ?

stats,

wieght84kg

height 5.11

body fat around 20-25

all help appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

ps i wanna get down to possibly 10bf%


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

you will want to die the first few days but after that you should be fine. im doing keto at the moment and am absolutely fine. you may lose some muscle though so make sure you are spot on with your macros


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

in order to get to 10% BF you will need to lose nearly 30lbs of fat if you are currently 25%. take into account water and muscle glycogen that will fall off on keto you may lose 40lbs. 2.5lbs per week is easy enough to do.


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks, bluesteel, i how much have you lost so far ad how far are you in ?


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

bluesteel said:


> in order to get to 10% BF you will need to lose nearly 30lbs of fat if you are currently 25%. take into account water and muscle glycogen that will fall off on keto you may lose 40lbs. 2.5lbs per week is easy enough to do.


thanks-how far are you in ?


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

I find keto pretty hard to run with when you are constantly working/out and about! so many take away shops (sandwiches etc) EVERYTHING is crappy carbs!


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

Drum said:


> I find keto pretty hard to run with when you are constantly working/out and about! so many take away shops (sandwiches etc) EVERYTHING is crappy carbs!


suppose , but its probably worth it from what Ive read


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have lost 20lb and 10& bf, been on ckd for 12 weeks now


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> I have lost 20lb and 10& bf, been on ckd for 12 weeks now


pretty impressive mate


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

just finished my first 10 days, can't wait for refeed tomorrow. I have lost 5lb in the first 10 days so am very happy...


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

the longer you are on it the easier it becomes, you get used to the food and the big refeeds make it all worth while

good luck mate


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

andy51086 said:


> the longer you are on it the easier it becomes, you get used to the food and the big refeeds make it all worth while


cheers Andy, i just have to wait and see,but il stick to it though


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

i done a ckd diet same thing as keto exept you carb load for 24 to 36 hours the weight comes of gr8 i lost a stone but the problem is keeping it off as soon as i stoped keto i just started eating normaly and put all the weight back on make sure you introduce carbs gradually slowly add them in


----------

